# Est-ce qu'il existe une solution au problème The Think ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mars 2000)

Hello !

J'ai erais savoir si il existe une solution au problème the thing, j'aimerais aussi savoir, quel facteur peu déclanché ce problème ?

Merci d'avvance !

Cordialement, Morpheus


----------



## szamcha (22 Mars 2000)

Bon on va pas retracer ici toute l'historique de la chose... compte-rendu en entier dispo sur www.gete.net 
Sinon le meilleur moyen de l'éviter C d'installer MacOS9...

------------------
"Tant va l'orc à l'eau qu'à la fin, il se noie."
(^_^)


----------



## 789qwe (30 Mars 2000)

...pas compliqué :

- soit tu passes en Mac OS US
(ce qui présente plusieurs autres avantages)

- soit tu achètes Disque Warrior qui permet de l'éradiquer

Le fait de passer en Mac OS 9 vf ne résoud pas le problème : "la chose" est apparue chez quelques utilisateurs de Mac OS 9.

Les causes sont inconnues, certains parlent de l'extension "Conversion encodages textes" et de "Outil Disque Dur".
a+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Avril 2000)

Bon alors voilà ce problème est du au formatage en usine du HD au format HFS+

Pour s'en sortir, il n'y a pas 36 solutions. Les meilleures sont installer Mac OS 9 et formater le HD. Une fois formaté, the thing ne devrait plus apparaitre.

@+ iDav


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Avril 2000)

Faux voir ma réponse au dessus sur mac OS 9.04, en fait j'ai quand même reformaté 3 fois mon disque après livraison et après avoir mis OS 9 pour d'autres raisons, jusqu'à OS 9.04 rien de  nouveau, tout allait bien alors qu'en 8,6 je l'avais eu, mais là j'ai fait en même temps les MàJ de 9.04, MRJ 2.2, DVD, QT 4.1 , le tout en FR, et hier Explorer 5, que j'ai pathcé comme proposé au dessus, et merci d'ailleurs pour ce pacth. Bref qui fait quoi ? je ne sais mais depuis hier soir la chose est réapparue, j'ai gravé des CD et voilà que Phoroshop me laisse 14 ficheirs  ou plut^ot dossiers vides contenant 0k et qui sont invidables, j'ai tout essyé, le alt, le controle, la pomme, les deux ensemble, les 3 ensembles, rien n'y fait, c'est "the thing" je pense. Alors voilà, je ne sais pas trop et cela me gonfle de tout refaire une nième fois, donc je reste avec ma corbeille et ces conneries qui n'existent pas en fait, ah oui, pas de virus, dixit virex et Nortonje vais essayer techtoolPro avant de dire forfait : 2.5.4. je pense que j'aurais peut-être du attendre pour QT 4.1 en Fr, puisque l'on parlait de bug avec la version US, ils ont déjà la 4.1.1, et une 4.1.2 va sortir, c'est peut-être ça qui fait planter et réapparaître la chose ???suite au prochain numéro


----------



## gao (11 Avril 2000)

The Thing est bien expliqué sur www.gete.net 
Le seul moyen qui m'a permis de le virer ça a été de reformater le DD en HFS et non en HFS+ (ou étendu).
D'après Gete, The Thing apparaît si on bouge le dossier "Encodages texte" qui est dans le Dossier Système. Il ne faut même pas ranger ou aligner les fichiers du Dossier Système, si le dossier "Encodages texte" bouge, même à l'intérieur de la fenêtre Dossier Système, the Thing apparaîtra.


----------

